# Help écran bleu



## albertine67 (6 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,


Mon ibook G4 os x 10.4. a figé son ecran:
- cinq à six secondes aprés avoir appuyé sur le bouton alim pur
Il a démarré
- ensuite écran gris clair avec pomme durant vingt secondes
et apparition sur cet écran de la roue dentée qui se met à tourner.
- puis l'écran devient bleu clair , il est vide, la fléche du trackpad
arrive très longtemps après. Elle bouge mais l'écran est vide et reste bleu.

apres avoir éteint l'ibook en appuyant plus de dix secondes sur la
bouton alim, j'ai redémarré, meme scénario.

J'ai même retenté après avoir enlevé la batterie. Rien de plus de se passe.

Que faire et dans quel ordre ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.
Bonne soirée


----------



## KaptainKavern (7 Février 2010)

Redémarres avec la touche shift enfoncée, ça peut venir d'un conflit logiciel, ça pourrait te permettre de redémarrer ; sinon tu peux comme moi zapper la PRAM (pomme + alt + P + R puis tu attends 5 bips - pas un de moins).


----------



## albertine67 (7 Février 2010)

Merci beaucoup.

En effet, j'ai redémarré avec la touche shift enfoncée. Maintenant j'ai ceci d'écrit en rouge sous la fenêtre habituelle d'ouverture de session : Démarrage sans extentions.

Ca veut dire quoi?

Que dois-je faire pour que ce problème ne se reproduise pas?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h21 ----------

Je complète le message précédent. Je ne suis plus connecté à internet?


----------



## tsss (8 Février 2010)

Le mode sans extension est un mode de démarrage "bridé", ton mac démarres avec le minimum imposable pour fonctionner.

Ce mode permet de nettoyer ton ordi en virant une applications qui empêcherait un démarrage normal. Il te permet aussi de faire quelques opérations de réparations > réparations des autorisations (via Utilitaires>Utilitaire de disque; sélection du disque a réparer, puis réparation des autorisations).

Avant que tu aies ce problème de démarrage, n'aurais-tu pas installé un programme ?
Tu as surement redémarré en mode normal depuis ton message, ton ordi bloque toujours ?


----------



## albertine67 (9 Février 2010)

Merci. oui, je viens de redémarrer en mode normal. 
Puis-je installer mac Os 10.5 sachant que j'ai une version Mac os 10.4 déjà installée.
Quelle manipulation dois-je faire (supprimer la version mac os 10.4 et comment?) à part mettre le cd d'installation 10.5????

Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h59 ----------

J'avais installer une mise à jour de Flash player???


----------



## tsss (9 Février 2010)

1 - sauvegarder tes données, musique, photos, vidéos &#8230;.

2 - démarrer sur le dvd d'installation de Léopard (DVD universel - les noirs), choisir la langue (fr), se diriger vers le menu utilitaire, utilitaire de disque, formater le disque &#8230; continuer l'installation !

Léopard est compatible avec les machines ayant un processeur supérieur ou égal à 875 Mhz, je ne sais pas combien ton iBook a de mémoire mais Léopard sera plus gourmand que Tiger, il faudra donc songer à upgrader la mémoire vive de ton iBook.

3 - restaurer tes données sauvegardées


----------



## albertine67 (10 Février 2010)

Ok. Avant d'installer, je voudrais bien vérifier ce point.
Alors, je sais pas combien ça fait de Mhz..., mon ibook a 512 Mo intégrée. Processeur 1.33 Ghz Power PC G4.
Je sais je suis un peu nulle mais j'essaie de progresser grâce à ce forum.

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## tsss (10 Février 2010)

albertine67 a dit:


> ... mon ibook a 512 Mo intégrée. Processeur 1.33 Ghz Power PC G4.
> ...



Ca devrait être ok en upgradant la mémoire à 1 Go.


----------



## Invité (12 Février 2010)

Ouah, formater le disque pour passer d'OsX.4 à OsX.5 ! Ca ne rigole pas. 

Paske normalement, les photos, vidéos, musiques c'est des trucs qu'on pense à sauvegarder, mais les préférences (n° de série des applis), les mots de passe (divers et variés) on n'y pense pas forcément.
Dans ce cas, "installer et archiver" est une option assez intéressante, à mon sens.
Ou alors, faire un clone de son disque et utiliser l'assistant de migration.

Léo passe très bien sur mon ZiBook 1,2 donc sans soucis sur un 1,33. Mais j'ai 1,25Go de Ram. Toi aussi il faut que tu te fende d'une barrette de 1Go !


----------



## nicolas1156 (17 Février 2010)

Bonjour, moi aussi j'ai un probleme d'écran bleu. J'ouvre l'ordinateur et il y a l'écran grise avec la pomme (normal) puis apres je clique sur la session a ouvrir et l'écran devient bleu pale. J'ai donc essayer de demarrer l'ordinateur en pesant sur la touche shift pour demarer l'ordinateur en mode sans extention, mais sa ne marche pas. Ça fait toujours la meme chose.


----------



## Invité (17 Février 2010)

nicolas1156 a dit:


> Bonjour, moi aussi j'ai un probleme d'écran bleu. J'ouvre l'ordinateur et il y a l'écran grise avec la pomme (normal) puis apres je clique sur la session a ouvrir et l'écran devient bleu pale. J'ai donc essayer de demarrer l'ordinateur en pesant sur la touche shift pour demarer l'ordinateur en mode sans extention, mais sa ne marche pas. Ça fait toujours la meme chose.



T'as vérifié le disque avec "fsck -fy" ?


----------



## nicolas1156 (17 Février 2010)

Vérifier le disque ? Tu veux dire quoi par la ?


----------

